# Simple things for simple minds.



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I like to spin the Amazon books at the bottom of this page. I just hold down the button and watch it whirl.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Maybe it's time for that second layer of tinfoil? *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Teninx said:


> I like to spin the Amazon books at the bottom of this page. I just hold down the button and watch it whirl.


I had to try it and admit I had a little giggle.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I like it! Now I have a new hobby!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Maybe it's time for that second layer of tinfoil? *


Hey, without the hat it's a cheap thrill


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

OK, now I have to admit that when Harvey added the book carousel the other day, I sat and played with it a time or 2 myself...  
 It was fun!!


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

OOOH...it goes both directions!


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

VERY fun!  Hadn't noticed that 'til now.


----------



## dog (Oct 31, 2008)

darn, if only I could do that on my kindle


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Teninx said:


> I like to spin the Amazon books at the bottom of this page. I just hold down the button and watch it whirl.


You need to get yourself a vinyl copy of Led Zeppelin III.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Teninx said:


> I like to spin the Amazon books at the bottom of this page. I just hold down the button and watch it whirl.


So *that's* why I have to keep re-charging the batteries in that carousel. I knew it!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I better stop playing with it before I have another 'lamp' episode.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

We could use it to play book Roulette!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

It has become a little addicting - I have to spin it everytime now!!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yipee!!  Now I can spin without my friends "Marge & Rita" though they are a little more fun.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I just wish after letting go from full speed, it slowed down before coming to a complete stop. Then it would be perfect.

Still wildly entertaining though.


----------

